# Hi guys have a question for u z31 owners...



## pickupTT (Oct 14, 2005)

hello i have a 1986 king cab 4x4 pick up, i was wondering, mine is between fuel injection and carburator, actually is the first f/i so as we all know is the same engine as a z31, so..., my ecu has a problem my limit is 3,000rpm, so they told me that my ecu is damaged, what my question was does the z31 turbo or non turbo fit?? if so, if that car is f/i what diference will it do??, would it work?? if so would clear out the engine problem??, 'cause it is easier for me to buy a used z31 ecu than mine...ohh both of them are manual shift

the problem with the engine is that like i said the engine rev, in 3,000rpm instead of 6,200rpm i've checked the vacuum it is perfectly working and the flowmeter algo is in good condition, what is left is the ecu...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

more than likely, it's the air flow meter. but I'm not sure about the trucks and how they work.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Same as a car, essentially. I'd also call it the airflow meter. If the ECU were damaged, and in particular the airflow cicuit, I doubt the engine would even run. My experience with damaged ECUs, both physically and due to excessive voltage or bad grounding which are basically the only ways for an ECU to be damaged, is that the entire ECU will be active intermittently. In other words, it will work for a few seconds at a time or not at all. I've never seen specific portions of an ECU burn out, *unless* the input pins were messed with and static electricity damaged an input circuit. If you or someone else has not had the ECU out and messed with the pin connections, then that's not even an issue.


----------



## pickupTT (Oct 14, 2005)

hmm thanks i will buy the new flowmeter just in case...now i need where to find that specific part...of my truck


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

try on the side of the carb... I think there should be a throtle position sensor and a air flow meter, and while your doing this it might be wise to get a haynes manual or something like that to help you out. I think the FSM for your truck isn't available.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If there is such a thing on your truck, check out an o2 sensor for it. Not sure how to test them, I had an aftermarket guage installed in my cars. $60 and the little devil went in about 5 different cars. Very good for checking sensor health if nothing else. 

At any rate, if there is an o2 sensor for your truck, replace it. This may be the cause of your problem. If nothing else, your gas mileage will improve.


----------



## pickupTT (Oct 14, 2005)

thanks now i'll look on the manual to see where it is, and i know where the flowmeter is, my question was were i could buy one, 'cause here in Puerto Rico there is only nissan and they are very expensive, and the "performance stores" are for nissan cars and the trucks specially mine a vg30e is very dificult to find these parts, but thanks anyways, if not, i was offered a z31 parts so that's what i'll do, put the ecu (i am told even the plugs are the same as mine), the f/i system, and the turbo...hahaha :cheers:


----------

